
Ask HN: Where did AMP pages go? - kevindeasis
Back a few months ago, I saw them everywhere in my google searches, nowadays they don&#x27;t show up in any of my google searches. Even if I use different devices, incognito, vpn, etc.<p>Even the popular websites that supported them heavily dont show up in my google searches, anyone have insights about this?
======
franze
Still there I.e.:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=layoffs&rlz=1CDGOYI_enAT855A...](https://www.google.com/search?q=layoffs&rlz=1CDGOYI_enAT855AT855&oq=layoffs&aqs=chrome..69i57j0l3j69i60.7711j0j4&hl=en-
GB&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8)

on mobile crome, ios device Amp not marked in the news section (1 of 3)

3 times in the organic results, marked with a flash icon.

The day amp goes away is a day I celebrate. Huge ongoing project overhead for
a subpart user experience (and crappy brittle technology) all in the name of
SEO.

------
wayneftw
AMP pages are still there if you are still using Google on mobile.

I switched to duckduckgo on my phone for now.

I'm thinking about building a search page where the query goes to my home
desktop computer where I run headless Chrome to scrape results from all the
search engines and then forward them back to my phone. Unfortunately, Apple
will not fucking let me use a custom search engine in Safari on the iPhone,
probably because they're in cahoots with Google and China to bring about a new
world order where nobody has any freedom whatsoever. xD

~~~
majewsky
Do alternative iOS browsers allow exchanging the search engine? As far as I'm
aware Apple only locks them into using WebKit.

~~~
wayneftw
WebKit is a browser engine, not a search engine.

------
or29544
Ah, they are still there. They don't need to start with amp now. Didn't you
read the latest articles? They are just disguised.

------
Maha-pudma
I don't know but I'm glad they are gone if that's the case. I only use Google
very rarely these days and if an amp page presents itself to me umatrix
completely blocks it and I take the actual URL from the amp URL and visit the
actual site.

I hate what Google is trying to do to the web!

~~~
or29544
They are not gone but yep, just use firefox like I do (and duckduckgo) and you
are home free. AMP works only in chrome and are searched only with google
search.

~~~
onyva
Didn’t know that. Another point for Firefox for sure.

------
mdrachuk
They should never come back.

------
erwinh
still get them quite often :(

